# Pig Candy



## prov1 (Mar 8, 2008)

What is the secret to making pig candy?  I had a recipe that called for coating bacon strips in brown sugar, put on the smoker between 225-250 for about 30-40 minutes and you could expect great results.  I am going on an hour now and it sure is not looking anywhere near being done?  Am I missing something here?


----------



## desertlites (Mar 9, 2008)

I hear it-s pretty sweet stuff-have not made it myself-I use my off fall pork for tasso-the lady uses alot of that.


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 9, 2008)

We make it all the time, i add a little rub then brown suger


----------



## oc-ken (Mar 9, 2008)

ok This is new to me! what is pig candy?


----------



## smokewatcher (Mar 9, 2008)

The first (and last) time I made some it seemed more like 1-2 hours before I was convinced it was cooked.  I never did get it crispy, but it sure was good.  I do need to make more one day.  BTW....it's also good with sugar/cinnamon mix, like you'd put on toast.  To steal a line....definitely good eats!


----------



## short one (Mar 9, 2008)

Pigcandy is thick sliced bacon, rubbed with brown sugar and placed in the  smoker and cooked until done. Several variations around, I use a sweet rib rub and make it up without the salt and rub the bacon with this  and it is pretty tasty. Kinda like fatties, your imagination is the limit. Just watch the salt content of what you rub it with or it will be salty. Hope this helps.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 9, 2008)

tho........arent you supposed to smoke it at temps like 300?
so it DOES crisp up..........i mean......with the b.s. it should get SOME kind of barq


----------



## prov1 (Mar 9, 2008)

I Kept cranking up the heat until I was getting some results....first batch I burned the heck out of it....the second batch turned out really good.  Not sure if this will become habit forming like the rest of the meats.....


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 9, 2008)

Look guys, I have to work at least 5 days a week which makes it hard to smoke more than two, so the ideas have to slow down. Pig Candy, huh.


----------



## gsdressler (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you use actual cured bacon, or uncured bacon for these?
 


Short One said:


> Pigcandy is thick sliced bacon, rubbed with brown sugar and placed in the smoker and cooked until done. Several variations around, I use a sweet rib rub and make it up without the salt and rub the bacon with this and it is pretty tasty. Kinda like fatties, your imagination is the limit. Just watch the salt content of what you rub it with or it will be salty. Hope this helps.


----------



## meateater (Aug 16, 2011)

gsdressler said:


> Do you use actual cured bacon, or uncured bacon for these?


I use home made cured bacon myself, since the bacon is already smoked I just put some on a rack and coat the heck out of them 1 side with turbinado sugar / rub mixture and put them in my roaster oven until they look like pig candy,  this stuff is addicting and I really don't have a sweet tooth myself.


----------



## gsdressler (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info meateater. I'll have to try this sometime soon.


----------



## meateater (Aug 16, 2011)

gsdressler said:


> Thanks for the info meateater. I'll have to try this sometime soon.




Here's the first one I did, I just might add some heat to a batch sometime I have a serious heat tooth. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/108011/pig-candy#post_650159


----------

